# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Umfrage: "Motive im Downhill Mountainbiken"

## radical_rob

Servus Leute!

Im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit untersuche ich gerade die Partizipations Motive in der Risikosportart Downhill Mountainbiken. Also ein Thema in der Sportpsychologie.

Hierfür führe ich eine kurze Fragebogen-Untersuchung durch.
Da ich dazu noch aktive Downhill-Fahrer suche, wäre es super, wenn soviele wie möglich den etwa 5-minütigen Fragebogen ausfüllen. Mit der Arbeit möchte ich herausfinden, ob hinter DH-Mountainbiken eine andere Motivationsstruktur steckt als bei anderen Sportarten.

Der Fragebogen ist komplett anonym. Man braucht kein spezielles Wissen, um ihn zu beantworten.

Der Link ist folgender:
www.studentenforschung.de/web/?id=242395

Gerne könnt ihr den Link auch an andere Fahrer weiterschicken, je mehr, desto besser!

Ich danke euch schonmal für die Teilnahme!

Wer am Ergebnis der Umfrage bzw. Arbeit interessiert ist braucht mir einfach eine PM zu schicken, dann schicke ich euch ein Exemplar der fertigen Arbeit zu.

----------


## papa schlumpf

hab ihn ausgefüllt... muss sagen die frage: würde es dich interessiern einen autounfall zu  beobachten, war interessant.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poweruser1985

da bin ich mal gespannt was da rauskommt!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nico1993

Finde ich auch sehr interessant  :Smile:  Wie lange schreibst du denn noch daran?

----------

